# Pipe Flare



## gasplumber (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tubing Flare*

Has anyone ever seen a cordless tubing flare tool. I found patents on them but could find anything for sale. Im not sure how it would work just curious. Obviously electric as Im sure some Smart A$$ will answer with all of them are cordless.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

gasplumber said:


> Has anyone ever seen a cordless pipe flare tool. I found patents on them but could find anything for sale. Im not sure how it would work just curious. Obviously electric as Im sure some Smart A$$ will answer with all of them are cordless.


 could you give us a intro about yourself:whistling2:


----------



## gasplumber (Sep 15, 2009)

What kind of info would you like


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* *Gas Plumber*
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

This is over 3 years old and now we are asking for intro??? Lmao1


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> This is over 3 years old and now we are asking for intro??? Lmao1


 






Oh that's funny, I just saw the dates after reading your post.....and I have just sent Gassy a PM.......:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Oh that's funny, I just saw the dates after reading your post.....and I have just sent Gassy a PM.......:laughing:


Must be the gas from ya last nite's dinner...lol


----------

